# 28 Weeks scan and clinic appointment!



## Urbansoulpie (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All

It's pretty quiet in here at the moment so thought I would post an update and hope others will too.

Yesterday I went for my 28 week scan and I'm very happy to report that baby is growing well! and perfect in size! Hooray!!

As for me, I'm doing well with my bloods, the resistance in really kicking in so I sat with the dietitian for ages and we agreed on a few changes to my insulin so things should improve further.

The obstetration was happy with me and baby too.

So over all a positive clinic!! 

Next scan, clinic and anti-d injection all booked for 2 weeks time.


Hope everyone else is doing well, please update us!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2012)

Oooh - what's the anti-d jab?


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 15, 2012)

Something nasty they give us Rhesus Negatives to stop potential problems with future pregnancies (if the current baby is Rh+, your blood could attack the blood of a future Rh+ foetus).  In my day, is was administered immediately after giving birth, regardless of whether the partner or the baby was Rh+.  I got a nasty red rash 6 inches across when I had mine.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad to hear all is going well USP!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad to hear all is going well. It makes the hard work feel all worthwhile ;0)
I'll be having my 26 weeks scan in 2 weeks x


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2012)

Right - I knew about that but hadn't heard it called that.

I should know LOL  Got told about it enough !  I'm the second daughter (first was O+) of an AB- mother and dunno what dad was, and I'm AB+.


----------



## Monkey (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds good! 

I've been a bit absent in recent weeks due to a particularly nasty pc virus, but we're ok now. 

So, 30+3. Big numbers! All going well tho. Had a growth scan at 28w and everything was looking fairly average, so have another at 34w. It was between those 2 that C piled on weight, so we'll wait and see what happens this time. After that will be on to weekly scans which'll be fun over Christmas!

Am a lot more achey this time than last, but I think that's just par for the course. Diabetes is doing ok generally, last hba1c was 6.1% so very pleased with that. Just need to start getting a bit organised now!


----------

